# Miguel Torres - Best 135 lb. fighter in the world!



## mmm104104 (Oct 4, 2006)

Do you think there is anyone outthere who could fight him ???

take a look at his site - www.torresmartialarts.com


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Torres is amazing. I think he may be exagerating his 40-1 record, but he's one helluva fighter. Great hands, great submissions, pretty good takedowns. I don't think there's anyone at 135 that can fight him, not just because of his skill, but because of his intelligence. He always knows what he has to do to win a fight, that's why he's the best at 135 right now.


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

its a shame these guys get to covrege like the highter up guys. i mean its just now the lightweight are getting some coverge


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

yeah i agree, i mean these 135 punders are some of the most entertaining fighters.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

i dont follow much outside of the main few organizations. im starting to now, because im going to start fighting soon. anyway, one of the guys from my school mike "the hulk" easton was supposed to fight miguel. i'll have to ask him about it and get back to you guys. mike is a monster.


----------



## The MuscleShark (Nov 3, 2006)

mmm104104 said:


> Do you think there is anyone outthere who could fight him ???
> 
> take a look at his site - www.torresmartialarts.com


I heard he was pretty impressive......Manny Tapia is also a great 135lbs fighter and if guys like mark hominick, Ivan Menjivar or Urijah Faber would be able to handle him


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

woah wtf there is a 135 weight class!?!??!?! not to offedn anyone whos a fan of it but isnt that kinda pushing it a little we might start watching midgets fight in mma soon lol jk


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> woah wtf there is a 135 weight class!?!??!?! not to offedn anyone whos a fan of it but isnt that kinda pushing it a little we might start watching midgets fight in mma soon lol jk


dude...that's was so dumb. If you where 5"1 and a fighter would u want to fight at 155...no


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Choke_Wire said:


> dude...that's was so dumb. If you where 5"1 and a fighter would u want to fight at 155...no


im just saying in my personal opinion there shouldnt be weight classes that are too high just like there shouldnt be ones that are too low or mma starts looking like a freak show (giant silva)


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

135 is not to low. thoughs guys are ripped and would kick my ass


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Mark Hominick is ranked the best 145 in the world and he walks around 140 pounds. Two hours of sauna and he is the best 135 in the world. :thumbsup:


----------



## The MuscleShark (Nov 3, 2006)

herton17 said:


> Mark Hominick is ranked the best 145 in the world and he walks around 140 pounds. Two hours of sauna and he is the best 135 in the world. :thumbsup:


Homonick is not the best 145 pound fighter in the world yet...He will be one day as he is only 24 but he used to fight at 139lbs before when he was a kick boxer. He doesn't walk around at 140 though I know personally man the guy is 5"9 walks around 155 then cuts10 lbs when he fights at 145 and stays the same when he fights at 155 in the UFC.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

you know mark ? really? you go to hardknocks?


----------



## The MuscleShark (Nov 3, 2006)

herton17 said:


> you know mark ? really? you go to hardknocks?


Well now called team thompkins yeah I used to when I lived in london man 
went to see those guys fight all the time Sam stout, Chris Horodecki, Mark Hominick, kryztof Sosynski
....are you from london?


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I did some backround on Torres. I came up with 16-1 on sherdog. He may have a few more than that, but I wouldn't go far beyond 20-1. Still, a fantastic and well rounded fighter.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

The MuscleShark said:
 

> Well now called team thompkins yeah I used to when I lived in london man
> went to see those guys fight all the time Sam stout, Chris Horodecki, Mark Hominick, kryztof Sosynski
> ....are you from london?


Yeah dude...It still has the sign "Hardknocks" at the door though...


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

does anyone have any fights of him. i herad his name in countdown to ufc 62 and looked up his record very inmpersive.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

TKO fights....go to you tube or dailymotion


----------



## The MuscleShark (Nov 3, 2006)

herton17 said:


> Yeah dude...It still has the sign "Hardknocks" at the door though...



Yeah I know it does


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> im just saying in my personal opinion there shouldnt be weight classes that are too high just like there shouldnt be ones that are too low or mma starts looking like a freak show (giant silva)


my buddy mike easton is like 5'5. he is ripped and weighs 135, so he should have to fight at 155 because you think he is too small? my muay thai coach is the same too. so if a guy is small he has no place in mma as far as you are concerned? i think they will end up with a 145 div in ufc. the lw is getting so big, and there are alot of guys out there that would be better of in a lower weight class. check out this ko. this is mike easton he is 135.
http://www.lloydirvin.com/Images_2004/MikeEaston2004.MPG
heres some more of mike..Lloyd Irvin's Martial Arts Academy let the video buffer all the way to watch it uninterupted..mike is going to fight miguel sometime next year i think. he was supposed to fight him a little while back, but something got screwed up. he is going to brazil before the end of the year to fight one of the guys from brazilian top team in vale tudo.


----------



## a fire hydrant (Dec 2, 2006)

dude a mike easton vs miguel torres match would be awesome


----------



## a fire hydrant (Dec 2, 2006)

anyone else excited for the upcoming fight between torres and charlie valencia at the GFC show on jan 20?


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

i think torres will dominate...i was not really impressed with valencia's fight against urijah, didnt really show me much.

i fight at 135 and its exciting to see all these skilled guys tho


----------



## a fire hydrant (Dec 2, 2006)

there's a pretty cool video of miguel here:

YouTube - Carlson Gracie Jr and Miguel Torres part 1

I'm really excited for this GFC card on the 20th...


----------



## shawnryan (Nov 23, 2006)

Fabor would kick your ass dude


----------



## a fire hydrant (Dec 2, 2006)

shawnryan said:


> Fabor would kick your ass dude



dunno who fabor is, but watch for miguel to rock in the GFC card on the 20th Gracie Fighting Championships


----------



## Rhinefield (Jan 15, 2007)

agreed... i train with mike easton at lloyd irvin as well. he is a beast much bigger than the other guy... i am going to have to go with mike. who knows i might be one of the best 135-145 lb-ers in the world someday...but thats a while a way. i plan to have my first fight in july.


----------



## Rhinefield (Jan 15, 2007)

oh and for the guy thats thinks 135/145 lb weight class is dumb..dude your an idiot.


----------



## Ironheart Crown (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miguel is real deal*

Hey guys, his 44-1 record is 100% legit. I've watched him from the start of his career, and I've matched him for a number of his fights as the promoter of the Ironheart Crown. 

Admittedly, most of his early bouts were in very low budget, even shady local bar-style shows that don't get covered, and the opponents he faced were not high calibre. But nevertheless, the record is true, and he has proven himself repeatedly against the best opposition that we've been able to throw at him. Look at how he took out Bebe!

I know that all his fights aren't verifiable, but even FCFighter.com lists him as 33-1. It shouldn't be much of a stretch for anyone to imagine that he has a few more undocumented fights, and even if you can't accept that, 33-1 isn't any less impressive.

Miguel is an amazing fighter.

He has over 40 fights with only ONE loss! 34 of these fights are verifiable by FCFighter.com: (http://fcfighter.brinkster.net/fighter.asp?FighterID=13884)

Out of his 33 documented victories, only FIVE went to a decision. Miguel has 6 wins by TKO, KO, or ref/doc intervention. 22 of his wins came by submission, and 20 of his wins were decided in the first round!

His only loss was by a very close decision after he had been out for a year following a knee injury & surgery. This, his only loss, was avenged two years later by a very decisive first round submission.

Before his death just a few years ago, the late, great, Master Carlson Gracie Senior noticed Miguel's talent and took this rising star on a trip to Brazil. While there, Master Carlson issued a challenge to Brazil and the world, stating that nobody in the world could beat Miguel at 135 pounds. Coming from Master Carlson, that means A LOT!

I have personally witnessed Miguel's abilities on a number of occasions, and he is all the hype. He is a phenomenal fighter. When he was fighting for us, I actually looked all over to find somebody who could give him a good fight. We brought respected fighters in from as far away as Milwaukee, San Francisco, and even Canada to fight him, but no one could ever rise to the occasion.

I am very sorry that Miguel can no longer fight for us due to his contract obligations. However, I am extremely happy for his success and I am very proud to say that the Ironheart Crown played a very important role in launching his career.

Miguel Torres is here to stay. Congratulations, little brother. Keep it coming.

Eric Moon
Ironheart Crown promoter
myspace.com/ironheartcrown
ironheart.com


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

mike easton. Was he the guy on Tapout with the hulk tattoo?


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

herton17 said:


> Mark Hominick is ranked the best 145 in the world and he walks around 140 pounds. Two hours of sauna and he is the best 135 in the world. :thumbsup:


Hasnt Hominick been getting tooled on lately???

Edit: Yes I thought so, hes lost 3/5


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Hominick needs to go train in BJJ for, like, 5 years. Dude's ground game is atrocious.

Garcia threw a monkey wrench in the 145 rankings, though Tamura is number 1 on my list.

Miguel Torres is legit, and he'll hold that belt for a long while. Though, I do look forward to him & Tapia fighting.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Damone said:


> Hominick needs to go train in BJJ for, like, 5 years. Dude's ground game is atrocious.
> 
> Garcia threw a monkey wrench in the 145 rankings, though Tamura is number 1 on my list.
> 
> Miguel Torres is legit, and he'll hold that belt for a long while. Though, I do look forward to him & Tapia fighting.


Man this thread was from a while back. I still think my buddy Mike Easton can beat him. He has all the tools. He lost his last fight because he broke his elbow.



> Pro record
> Loss	Reynaldo Duarte	TKO	CSC - Combat Sport Challenge	9/29/2007	1	1:36
> 
> Win	Hudson Rocha	KO	Fury FC 2 - 93 KG GP	11/30/2006	2
> ...


He is 6-0-1 as an Amatuer..

This is one of his fights.He is like a small Wanderlei. He comes forward and puts himself in harms way. He makes us nervous sometimes..lol..But he is one of my favorite fighters to watch. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=H5DqhyVIuS8

I have the Hudson fight somewhere. Ill have to look for it. That was a really good fight. Hudson got Mike in a really good guillotine. Mike stayed in there and said later that he would go to sleep before he tapped. Mike won in the second rd by KO, devastating KO. Thiago Silva fought on the same card.


----------



## jackmcmanus21 (Feb 11, 2008)

I remember Hominick running away from Jorge Gurgel (i think) on a UFN...haha. Torres is for real though...hope the WEC fights someone to fight him.


----------



## SHIN2DADOME (Nov 20, 2006)

Whats with all the Hominick haters? His ground game is atrocious? Hes won fights by rnc, triangle chokes and armbar. An ADCC champ submits him and all the sudden his ground game is shit. I train with Hominick and his ground game isnt his strength but it definetly not atrocious lol. Anyway Torrez style is exciting as shit and hes a straight badass. I agree he is the best 135er in the world right now, Until I get the call from WEC anyway.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

His ground game is terrible, getting subbed by pretty much anyone who gets him down. Are you basing his ground skills off of the Yves Edwards fight? Because, throwing up a slow ass triangle on a guy who is looking for a way out, isn't exactly impressive.

He's a typical Tompkins trainee: Poor on the ground, solid stand-up.

Also, if I were a Hominick "hater," I'd be saying that he sucks at everything, call him dirty names, and make fun of his family, but I'm not a hater, I just call it like I see it.

I did like how Hominick got worked in the stand-up by a grappler, though. That was pretty cool.


----------



## SHIN2DADOME (Nov 20, 2006)

Damone said:


> His ground game is terrible, getting subbed by pretty much anyone who gets him down. Are you basing his ground skills off of the Yves Edwards fight? Because, throwing up a slow ass triangle on a guy who is looking for a way out, isn't exactly impressive.
> 
> He's a typical Tompkins trainee: Poor on the ground, solid stand-up.
> 
> ...


LMAO!


----------



## FlawlessFighter (Jan 6, 2008)

Asian Sensation said:


> im just saying in my personal opinion there shouldnt be weight classes that are too high just like there shouldnt be ones that are too low or mma starts looking like a freak show (giant silva)


theres like a million weight divisions in boxing. having 10 in mma isnt bad.

not sure if there are 10 just throwing that out there


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

I think he should try his hand at FW and destroy guys like Pulver and Faber.


----------



## PRodriguez (Nov 23, 2008)

Mike has a definite 40-1 record. I've known the guy since high school when he started training. First fight 1 punch tko in 9 seconds. He's been fighting for about 10 years. He choked me out back in 2000. Kids got talent!



IronMan said:


> Torres is amazing. I think he may be exagerating his 40-1 record, but he's one helluva fighter. Great hands, great submissions, pretty good takedowns. I don't think there's anyone at 135 that can fight him, not just because of his skill, but because of his intelligence. He always knows what he has to do to win a fight, that's why he's the best at 135 right now.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

The MuscleShark said:


> Well now called team thompkins yeah I used to when I lived in london man
> went to see those guys fight all the time Sam stout, Chris Horodecki, Mark Hominick, *kryztof Sosynski*
> ....are you from london?


That's a 2006 post but ain't that guy in TUF now?


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

I would like to see Faber cut down to bw for one fight. HE would beat Torres I imagine.


----------

